# Quiz: [fun & not so serious] Are you fit for joining the Russian Maffia?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rbth.com/lifestyle/331103-how-to-join-russian-mafia

Well, get your violin suitcases ready and test your Al Capone/Sopranos abilities...


----------

